# training in prison



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

Unfortunately im looking at doing a bit of bird soon think im getting 2 years do 1 hopefully! At the moment my training is going really well but obviously inside supplements as well as other things are limited. Has any one been before? Do you get much chance to lift weights? a lot of the lads i know have come out a lot bigger than when they went in.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Never been in, but I can't imagine it being too hard to get hold of any "supplements" so to speak. Going by the movies anyway. Good luck with it though.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

goldenballs23 said:


> Only when you pick the soap off the floor, 7x a week.


all that bending will give you a good back workout so no need for deadlifts :tongue:


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah mate aslong as your a good boy you can get 2 hours a day in the gym in most jails, you can buy protein powder + creatine and the like, and there should be plenty of foods that will have what you need m8, also know a few people that claimed to have put up a whole load of orals up their bottom before they went in, dunno if thats true but i defenatly have a few mates that have come out and DEFINATLEY were on gear in there, have fun...and get that soap on rope.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

You can buy creatine protein and extra food and if ur lucky fill ur bum full of napalons before u go ha ha and most prisons have excellent gyms


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

jack09 said:


> Unfortunately im looking at doing a bit of bird soon think im getting 2 years do 1 hopefully! At the moment my training is going really well but obviously inside supplements as well as other things are limited. Has any one been before? Do you get much chance to lift weights? a lot of the lads i know have come out a lot bigger than when they went in.


Thats down to semen retention.... sleep with one eye open and don't reach for the soap...you will be fine......


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

jack09 said:


> Unfortunately im looking at doing a bit of bird soon think im getting 2 years do 1 hopefully! At the moment my training is going really well but obviously inside supplements as well as other things are limited. Has any one been before? Do you get much chance to lift weights? a lot of the lads i know have come out a lot bigger than when they went in.


What did you do ?


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you can get aas inside. Orals mainly.


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> What did you do ?


I was framed


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

jack09 said:


> I was framed


What for ?


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

Someone told me depending what prison and wing your on you can buy protein powders. I wonder if they will have Gold Standard or just some cheap mix


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

:lol:

brilliant


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> What for ?


Stealing pictures


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

plenty of gym mate but first few weeks will be hard. also depends on which jail you go to as well. design your own pad work out for your cell to try and maintain. good luck


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

jack09 said:


> Someone told me depending what prison and wing your on you can buy protein powders. I wonder if they will have Gold Standard or just some cheap mix


this could be the greatest post in the history of uk-m


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

jack09 said:


> I was framed


Don't most people who end up in prison protest their innocence?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

The wing you will be in should be easy to get gym time. I mean you will get playstations, TV's and segregation from the other prisoners, so protein shouldn't be a problem..


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

jack09 said:


> I was framed


rodger rabbit? is that you?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Don't most people who end up in prison protest their innocence?


They'd be stupid to admit guilt on a public forum before sentencing.


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

Smitch said:


> They'd be stupid to admit guilt on a public forum before sentencing.


Precisely. I have done nothing what so ever wrong.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Some people go in stick thin and come out monsters.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

jack09 said:


> Precisely. I have done nothing what so ever wrong.


The majority of crimes would go unpunished if people didn't admit to them.


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

Nidge said:


> Some people go in stick thin and come out monsters.


Ye thats what i have noticed. Im guessing its the high carb diet mainly and not a lot of exercise. Im a good size anyway but i use a lot of aas. I wonder if i can still get bigger without the use of aas but training hard, prison diet and a lot of rest.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Most jails have very good gyms, plenty of training and chances to get qualifications in coaching etc, mostly you can order your supplements from argos direct.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

loads of oral gear in jail


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

A few prison officers train at my gym, they reckon in their jails you can get to gym most days, and the best job to have in there is the gym orderly, you will get to train a lot.

On your "canteen" list (shopping list of goodies) there should be basic vitamins, creatine some protein powders. Or get a job in the kitchens,or on servery, you will have access to more food, and you will get gym regularly.

If you talk to the right people inside almost any substance can be bought, for a price.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Which jail you heading for do you know? Area?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Dont do any squatting!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

madocks said:


> Dont do any squatting!


I disagree, this is an essential exercise if you want to strengthen your glutes to snap off any uninvited d!cks.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

depends what category you get put in, probably be C so you'll get a lot of gym time and most supplements should be available. If theres any orals in there they'll be 5x the normal price or more so really not worth it


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

mygym said:


> Which jail you heading for do you know? Area?


Im guessing either cardiff or parc mate


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

I would recommend watching the film 'Big Stan' for numerous useful tips for surviving in prison, for example, getting something hideous tattooed around your ring piece to make it completely uninviting.

Also OP, I appreciate you're completely innocent. But can you feed my curiousity by saying what it is you're accused of?


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

im sorry you will all have to stay curious im not going to broadcast any involvemnet in anything what so ever over a public forum


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I would recommend watching the film 'Big Stan' for numerous useful tips for surviving in prison, for example, getting something hideous tattooed around your ring piece to make it completely uninviting.


That's terrible advice! So you would put yourself through the pain of having a tattoo on your ringpiece (hurts just thinking about it) in the unlikely event you'll get bummed. I really don't believe man love is rife in prisons, surely it's just a rare occurrence but because it's been a focus in Hollywood movies everyone believe it to be true.


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

rectus said:


> That's terrible advice! So you would put yourself through the pain of having a tattoo on your ringpiece (hurts just thinking about it) in the unlikely event you'll get bummed. I really don't believe man love is rife in prisons, surely it's just a rare occurrence but because it's been a focus in Hollywood movies everyone believe it to be true.


I think people have watched scum to much. I got a hairy ****hole i wouldnt go near it


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

As said before gear no problem


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

rectus said:


> That's terrible advice! So you would put yourself through the pain of having a tattoo on your ringpiece (hurts just thinking about it) in the unlikely event you'll get bummed. I really don't believe man love is rife in prisons, surely it's just a rare occurrence but because it's been a focus in Hollywood movies everyone believe it to be true.


Perhaps not, but when in Rome...................


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

jack09 said:


> I think people have watched scum to much. I got a hairy ****hole i wouldnt go near it


So it never gets wiped? Yeah, you're going to be fine in prison mate


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

rectus said:


> That's terrible advice! So you would put yourself through the pain of having a tattoo on your ringpiece (hurts just thinking about it) in the unlikely event you'll get bummed. I really don't believe man love is rife in prisons, surely it's just a rare occurrence but because it's been a focus in Hollywood movies everyone believe it to be true.


But Big Stan had it done. And that's a Rob Schneider movie, so it must be factually accurate :whistling:

Seriously though, whilst what happens in that film doesn't translate to real life...it's damn funny.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I guess it depends if you'll be in the nonce wing or not.

I hope not


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

jack09 said:


> im sorry you will all have to stay curious im not going to broadcast any involvemnet in anything what so ever over a public forum


That's fair mate, I am just being a nosey bar steward after all.

I hope you use your Internet access to check in on here if you get a worse case scenario decision.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

jack09 said:


> Someone told me depending what prison and wing your on you can buy protein powders. I wonder if they will have Gold Standard or just some cheap mix


sorry but this craks me up too much!!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

You'll get gym time varies from 3 sessions a week to everyday.

Length of session may change lockdowns etc so make use of every minute.

Canteen is key save ur cash each week buy luxuries on canteen like tuna, creatine protein.

The usual is Allsports nutrition or some have myprotein supps.

Loads of prisons do gym challenges.

Sleep, eat, train, rest, get huge.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

"doing a bit of bird" had to google.


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

On a public forum your won't even say what your getting accused of? Does that mean its something we really wouldnt approve of and if you say your innocent you would have it in your head you would be proven not guilty so no need for the thread?


----------



## Adam K (Dec 9, 2012)

Word of advice, shank someone on your first day and no one will **** with you


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Im assuming you dont mind pork in your diet?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

rectus said:


> That's terrible advice! So you would put yourself through the pain of having a tattoo on your ringpiece (hurts just thinking about it)


thats the whole point, wouldnt you like to know how much a c0ck is going to hurt up there before having it done


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Plenty of dbol and drol inside. Just don't get gyno, they love a nice pair of tits in there, you'd be passed around like a soggy *** butt.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Pepper

dat

Angus!!


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

depends on the prison and what wing you are on.. in wandsworth about ten years ago you were lucky to get gym once a week on e wing, but soon as i got moved to a wing i had gym about 4-5 times a week without fail.

main reason people get big in there is because you eat regular, you train regular, you have hardly any stress, and get plenty of rest....


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Stunner said:


> I'm pretty sure you can get aas inside. Orals mainly.


I'd say orals only unless you want to use some blunt dirty needle thats been used by every focker.


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

Regular meals

Plenty of rest

Protein and creatine

Playstation and TV

2 hours gym time a day

Remind me, where's the punishment again? The prison system in this country is a total joke.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

dannnn said:


> Regular meals
> 
> Plenty of rest
> 
> ...


Not banging a girl for months on end would be right up there in terms of punishment imo


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

plenty of gear inside just be prepared to used the same pin a few times :crying:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

soooooooooo..... your facing a stretch behind bars and your first thought is 'what the gym like?' :confused1:


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> soooooooooo..... your facing a stretch behind bars and your first thought is 'what the gym like?' :confused1:


Doesnt that show my dedication and love to the sport?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think your thoughts should be on rehabilitating and mainly not being a criminal rather than what prison can offer you in terms of training.

Unless you truly are an innocent man but I highly highly doubt that, it takes a lot to get sent down nowadays... you can get away with a lot.

Maybe just forget the physique for a while and worry about not being a menace to society for a bit


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

They do programme's for you in the gym if your interested in it and set your working hours to gym sessions etc. So I'm told. Good job they don't do tren in prison, **** would be WW3.


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

dannnn said:


> Regular meals
> 
> Plenty of rest
> 
> ...


Do you work for the Sun? :lol: believe me not all jails are like that..

anyway.. heres a few things that no tv or playstation makes up for imho

losing your freedom

not seeing your family children or friends more than twice a month, might be less if you are in a jail far from home

having to eat in the same room you sh!t in

having to sh!t and p!ss in front of your cellmate every day

having to sit their while your cell mate does a stinky sh!t

having to share your space with somebody you hate, is mental, who stinks, tries to bully you etc...

only being able to make phone calls when somebody gives you permission

when you run out of **** or sugar you cant just go down the shop and by some

being spoken to and treated like **** every day

group showers

to be locked in your cell for 23 hours a day

i could go on... but the above sum up the main punishment of being in prison, the things you have mentioned have only really been introduced in a bid to keep the prisoners occupied. The idea behind this being that if the prisoners are happy, then the prison officers and other staff are at less risk from violent incidents.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

bulldogge said:


> Do you work for the Sun? :lol: believe me not all jails are like that..
> 
> anyway.. heres a few things that no tv or playstation makes up for imho
> 
> ...


That's not enough, they need to suffer more:


Ok, let them play games but let them play them on a megadrive, they don't deserve 32bit graphics.

Non-widescreen TV's with David Dickenson and Dale Winton on repeat with the contrast turned up really high.

Yes they can use the gym but they all the weights must be coloured pink and weigh no more than 2.5kg.

Protein powder is fine, but they should have to drink it out of a d!ck shaped mixer cup.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

rather you than me!


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

bulldogge said:


> Do you work for the Sun? :lol: believe me not all jails are like that..
> 
> anyway.. heres a few things that no tv or playstation makes up for imho
> 
> ...


then you come home only to find your bank account has bin emptied by your mrs. its great


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

You gonna get a swallow tattoo'd on your hand


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

mojo-jojo said:


> You gonna get a swallow tattoo'd on your hand


are you saying they have tattooists there aswell


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Don't do the crime, if you can't do the time... :whistling:


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

brandon91 said:


> dunno what prison you've been in mate but I certainly never heard of it while I was inside
> 
> 2 meals a day (breakfast was 2 pieces of toast and a kids carton if milk if you were fast)
> 
> ...


Never been in prison mate, the points I made are all things people have said throughout this thread (presumably based on their experiences). Anyway, I'm glad it isn't as much of a doss as has been made out :thumbup1:


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

Dave 0511 said:


> I think your thoughts should be on rehabilitating and mainly not being a criminal rather than what prison can offer you in terms of training.
> 
> Unless you truly are an innocent man but I highly highly doubt that, it takes a lot to get sent down nowadays... you can get away with a lot.
> 
> Maybe just forget the physique for a while and worry about not being a menace to society for a bit


I dont need to rehabilitate but thanks


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

prison is full of a lot of people who cannot operate in everyday society.they go in prison and feel like they have actually achieved something in life.i.e. they go in there with f... all. they bum there way into one of the so called good jobs,wing cleaner.they have a t.v. 5 pkts of tobacco.£12 a week to spend on canteen.before they know it they have achieved something in life. in prison life they feel quite well off because they have all these little possesions around them that not all the other inmates have. they get out and tell everyone how good prison is


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

ianjay said:


> are you saying they have tattooists there aswell


I actually wouldn't be surprised lol


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Cardiff???? I thought most of the nonces ended up at Wakefield?

I'm presuming it's nonce related as your being so evasive about the alleged crime.


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

spudsy said:


> Cardiff???? I thought most of the nonces ended up at Wakefield?
> 
> I'm presuming it's nonce related as your being so evasive about the alleged crime.


bre

breaking and entering


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

ianjay said:


> bre
> 
> breaking and entering


Breaking & Entering Kids ar5es


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

ianjay said:


> bre
> 
> breaking and entering


and handleing swollen goods


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

you'll be getting a bodybuilders paradise, lots of gear once you know right ppl, 3 square meals a day plus buy protein powder and supps etc, and plenty of rest lol, spot on really.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ianjay said:


> prison is full of a lot of people who cannot operate in everyday society.they go in prison and feel like they have actually achieved something in life.i.e. they go in there with f... all. they bum there way into one of the so called good jobs,wing cleaner.they have a t.v. 5 pkts of tobacco.£12 a week to spend on canteen.before they know it they have achieved something in life. in prison life they feel quite well off because they have all these little possesions around them that not all the other inmates have. they get out and tell everyone how good prison is


Lots of ppl on UKM spout some of the biggest b0llocks Ive ever heard aswell......


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

spudsy said:


> Cardiff???? I thought most of the nonces ended up at Wakefield?
> 
> I'm presuming it's nonce related as your being so evasive about the alleged crime.


Why the f.uck should he or want to tell you one way or another, fukin nosey cv.unt arnt ya lol


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> Why the f.uck should he or want to tell you one way or another, fukin nosey cv.unt arnt ya lol


Of the highest order mate yes


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

spudsy said:


> Of the highest order mate yes


honesty is always best policy lol


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Stunner said:


> I'm pretty sure you can get aas inside. Orals mainly.


I'm pretty sure you can get ass inside. Orals mainly.

corrected


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

Im not a nonse or weirdo thats all i need to say


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Lots of ppl on UKM spout some of the biggest b0llocks Ive ever heard aswell......


meaning?


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

jack09 said:


> Im guessing either cardiff or parc mate


Parks got a very good gym


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

bulldogge said:


> Do you work for the Sun? :lol: believe me not all jails are like that..
> 
> anyway.. heres a few things that no tv or playstation makes up for imho
> 
> ...


I feel sorry for you!!!

Have you ever thought of not doing whatever got you there in the first place instead of moaning about the soft punishment you received!!?

The fact that you can buy protein, creatine and get privileges in prison is a fcuking joke!!

Its no wonder the country is the way it is, when the original poster is looking at 2 years inside and his biggest worry is the brand of whey he can get???? FFS!!


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

Rocho said:


> I feel sorry for you!!!
> 
> Have you ever thought of not doing whatever got you there in the first place instead of moaning about the soft punishment you received!!?
> 
> ...


^ This.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

The way I see it, when you're on the inside, you have no stress, lots of sleep/rest and no alcohol, and consistency in your training. Your diet could be w4nk and I'd bet you'd still grow.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ianjay said:


> meaning?


Thought it was obvious, i was stating my opinion that what u said is a load of sh.ite.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

In cat B you get to use the gym for an hour or 2 session once per week, if you are on enhanced you can use it twice. Theres no supplements you can buy but some lads do basic stuff. All you can order is multi vitamin, cod liver oil, vitamin C and kelp tablets.

i think people think a lot of lads come out bigger because a fair amount come in weedy under 10 stone because of drugs n drink yet when they come in get set meals and good sleep they put back on a ton of natural weight.

If you want to know anything else just pm me.


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Rocho said:


> I feel sorry for you!!!
> 
> Have you ever thought of not doing whatever got you there in the first place instead of moaning about the soft punishment you received!!?
> 
> ...


when did i moan about anything? and who wants you to feel sorry for them?

if you have a problem with the OP or the topic take it up with them, i couldn't give two sh1ts wether he gets protein or not.. TBH.

and FTR, i paid my debt along time ago and my convictions are now spent.. so wind your neck in and try not to be so fvcking judgmental as you don't even know anything about me.


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Thought it was obvious, i was stating my opinion that what u said is a load of sh.ite.


correct me if i am wrong then. its full of so called gangsters,up the screws ****s,first name terms?inmates standing around having friendly little chats with the screws.prison has changed. i wouldnt trust most of them. they would sell there granny just to clean the landings cause they cannot bear to be banged up


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

ianjay said:


> correct me if i am wrong then. its full of so called gangsters,up the screws ****s,first name terms?inmates standing around having friendly little chats with the screws.prison has changed. i wouldnt trust most of them. they would sell there granny just to clean the landings cause they cannot bear to be banged up


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

bulldogge said:


> when did i moan about anything? and who wants you to feel sorry for them?
> 
> if you have a problem with the OP or the topic take it up with them, i couldn't give two sh1ts wether he gets protein or not.. TBH.
> 
> and FTR, i paid my debt along time ago and my convictions are now spent.. so wind your neck in and try not to be so fvcking judgmental as you don't even know anything about me.


You're right i don't know anything about which is why i commented on your post, It came across as though you wanted an private en-suit room with phone and room service!! :lol:

Although to be honest my post wasn't really aimed at you, but at the way the system is nowadays!?

My belief is prison should be a punishment, which deters offenders not to want to go back in, but by the sound of it, its seen as a bodybuilding workshop!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Rocho said:


> I feel sorry for you!!!
> 
> Have you ever thought of not doing whatever got you there in the first place instead of moaning about the soft punishment you received!!?
> 
> ...


He's not guna get any fanny for a while let him have a little whey ffs


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Breda said:


> He's not guna get any fanny for a while let him have a little whey ffs


Who to say fanny didn't get him in this position in the first place?? 

Plus it can only be gold standard whey or else hes refusing to go in!!!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

slin is available, naps are about 10a each.

Whey etc is a rip off. Quality protein is hard to come by. Post workout coco pops will be your diet no doubt.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Everytime I drive past Parc Prison im going to think of Peter Griffin


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Rocho said:


> You're right i don't know anything about which is why i commented on your post, It came across as though you wanted an private en-suit room with phone and room service!! :lol:
> 
> Although to be honest my post wasn't really aimed at you, but at the way the system is nowadays!?
> 
> My belief is prison should be a punishment, which deters offenders not to want to go back in, but by the sound of it, its seen as a bodybuilding workshop!!


yeah but most people that talk all that bollox have never been in prison them selves, read the posts from the people who have and they tell a different story...


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

So if you get paid £12 a week how can you afford whey let alone aas?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Lets hope op dosnt smoke as from april they will be starting to ban it in every jail!:thumbup:


----------



## Worzel (Sep 28, 2012)

JusNoGood said:


> So if you get paid £12 a week how can you afford whey let alone aas?


Family or friends pay for it on the outside at an inflated price, you can also receive a bit of money off family of friends when you're inside as well.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't have to have been in prison to know that debating the types of routine/protein/gear you can use/do is ridiculous...

Maybe I am too far right wing but I think you should be locked up 24 hours a day with half a rotting banana thrown in once a day

I couldn't give a fcuk tbh I don't really see the point in beating around the bush... and yes I have been in a few prisons so I know what the living standard is, luckily I was just visiting

Fcuk me what a soft as sh1te country I live in where criminals debate on the internet the type of cycle they want to do IN PRISON

I'd love to know which crime you've committed btw that needs no rehabilitation


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

I would also like to know what you were 'framed' for.

No harm will come of you telling us what you are accused of.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dave 0511:3891653 said:


> I don't have to have been in prison to know that debating the types of routine/protein/gear you can use/do is ridiculous...
> 
> Maybe I am too far right wing but I think you should be locked up 24 hours a day with half a rotting banana thrown in once a day
> 
> ...


Relax mate its just a look at me I'm a bad man and I'm goin to prison thread.

He can have all the protein, gear and best gym facilities he can fathom while we have our freedom and intercourse with the opposite sex

Nothing big about enforced celibacy in my books


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

if you meet 'Will UK'....say hello from me


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Dave 0511 said:


> I don't have to have been in prison to know that debating the types of routine/protein/gear you can use/do is ridiculous...
> 
> Maybe I am too far right wing but I think you should be locked up 24 hours a day with half a rotting banana thrown in once a day
> 
> ...


Here here, fvck all this time off for good behaviour bollox too, you had your chance for good behaviour on the outside.

When your inside you'll do your sentence and if you don't behave, you don't leave.


----------



## Akura (Jun 9, 2012)

Willingly or unwillingly, Muslim or not, you are going to be eating pork. Pork sword that is.


----------



## mottymc04 (Sep 24, 2007)

nap 50s


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Depends what wing your going to.

If you get yourself in **** with the guards/staff, you'll be put in D wing with addicts and junkies, 23 hours with no gym.

If your in with general population theres gym facilities, this is based on a friend going to a prison near bristol, for 'riot'.


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

Breda said:


> Relax mate its just a look at me I'm a bad man and I'm goin to prison thread.
> 
> He can have all the protein, gear and best gym facilities he can fathom while we have our freedom and intercourse with the opposite sex
> 
> Nothing big about enforced celibacy in my books


This wasnt a look at me im bad thread mate. I just wanted some information before i went inside as ive never been in before and dont no what to expect..


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

got bored at page 6 but what dafug is gold Standard Protein Powder ?????


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

dannnn said:


> Regular meals
> 
> Plenty of rest
> 
> ...


have you been?


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Just seen this thread, someone asking about gym in prison, wtf is this, a holiday?

People in prison should be staring at 4 walls or working like the old chain gangs, given ****e to eat.

Thieves should have a hand cut off, that'll teach the thieving bastards, murderers, rapists, paedophiles should be given the death sentence.

If you given 2 years, you should be made to do the 2 years.

Sorry everyone, Rant over


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

lostwars said:


> have you been?


No, I just help to fund it for others to enjoy.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

Bashy said:


> I would also like to know what you were 'framed' for.
> 
> No harm will come of you telling us what you are accused of.


hes been sarcastic, saying he was framned

the man is innocent he was with me down the pub the night in question


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

dannnn said:


> No, I just help to fund it for others to enjoy.


have you never needed a state handout?

maybe your just a rich boy with expenses paid by mom and dad, your the sort who can do what ever he wants and be bailed out, ****


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

lostwars said:


> have you never needed a state handout?
> 
> maybe your just a rich boy with expenses paid by mom and dad, your the sort who can do what ever he wants and be bailed out, ****


i think he works and pays taxes... jus sayin


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

jack09 said:


> This wasnt a look at me im bad thread mate. I just wanted some information before i went inside as ive never been in before and dont no what to expect..


dont apoligise for them taking you up wrong


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

so do i, but maybe you should look at goverment expenses before having a go at a chap whos doing porridge for his 1st time

theres alot more waste there


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

its quality whey mate it has a special parting process so the whey is the best on the market, so it says on the tin


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

lostwars said:


> have you never needed a state handout?
> 
> maybe your just a rich boy with expenses paid by mom and dad, your the sort who can do what ever he wants and be bailed out, ****


I don't need to be "bailed out" because I live within my means. Also, I don't commit crimes that will land me in prison...


----------

